
How long is your mobile app hot fix process? - coldcode
At my employer even the most horrible disaster of an app&#x2F;playstore store release can take a minimum of 1-2 weeks before being approved to replace a nightmare release. If you work at a company that releases native mobile apps (either platform) how long does it take for you to push a hot fix?
======
soulchild37
Playstore process was fast, almost immediately. App store at best take 1-2
days even on expedition, and number of expedition is limited per year.

source: am iOS developer, screwed up few times.

